# 3k Carbon Fiber Saddle via Hong Kong



## wchane

before we go any further - i'm not a weight weenie, nor am i in the position to say 'i can't lose any more weight' - but i do have a carbon fetish, and a carbon saddle has always intrigued me.

this was a spontaneous purchase off ebay, i figure for $50 shipped - why not? at the moment, it's just 'modern art' on the component shelf. i'm not even going to attempt to ride on this thing until i lose another 15 lbs. (this is what happens when one's on a start up work schedule)

anyways...here's the pics. 

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2451/3927022310_070035b28c_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2561/3926241177_e6d4a20044_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2438/3927026054_4a304a898e_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2429/3926245119_a3870be658_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3433/3927029346_a6d72f9400_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2661/3927031946_ecd0933407_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/3926250747_031ce5f4a4_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3425/3927034856_f4881962a7_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2607/3927036334_2fb9192e81_b.jpg">

<img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2600/3926255737_bbe3a8a8ae_b.jpg">

more pics here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallacechane/sets/72157622264823379/

bought from here: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260471933115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

seller: https://myworld.ebay.com/bikebicycle99/


----------



## TucsonMTB

You are a brave man! Be sure to tell us how it feels to ride this bad boy when the time comes.


----------



## Mapei

Looks nice and cushy.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice....Is there any flex in the center?


----------



## andrew9223

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Toorqs

100g.

Ordered one aswell


----------



## unit

Great looking photos!

I have considered a carbon saddle for a long time, but have opted to always go for dual comfort (mental and the other end).

Regardless, you got some great photos there. For 50 bucks I think I would be tempted to make it into a drillium project and go full on budget WW with it (just only use it for going *up* the climbs)


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That thing looks painful

Isn't there one out with a cutout ?


----------



## suprcivic

I'm dying to hear a rider review! I'd buy one if someone tells me how it is on a ride. It looks very uncomfortable. I like a flatter profile. Tell us how it feels.


----------



## wchane

suprcivic said:


> I'm dying to hear a rider review! I'd buy one if someone tells me how it is on a ride. It looks very uncomfortable. I like a flatter profile. Tell us how it feels.


you're going to be waiting a while for my review. lol. i'm afraid it would disintegrate under me. 

looks well made, i posted the photos for you guys to judge yourselves, but i just need to get past the mental hurdle. i mean, i've heard of 165+ guys riding carbon saddles, but i'm just not that comfortable.


----------



## Dave Hickey

wchane said:


> you're going to be waiting a while for my review. lol. i'm afraid it would disintegrate under me.
> 
> looks well made, i posted the photos for you guys to judge yourselves, but i just need to get past the mental hurdle. i mean, i've heard of 165+ guys riding carbon saddles, but i'm just not that comfortable.



For $50, it's worth it just as wall art...that is beautiful


----------



## bumpnzx3

I purchased one the other day. As soon as it arrives- I will let you know how it feels. I too have a carbon fetish (hell- my wedding band is solid carbon fiber) and my current saddle is just leather wrapped with no padding and I can ride that just fine- so I figured why not? As mentioned above- all else fails it's just going to turn into wall art in my office.


----------



## wchane

Dave Hickey said:


> Very nice....Is there any flex in the center?


no flex. it's stiff.


----------



## wchane

bumpnzx3 said:


> I purchased one the other day. As soon as it arrives- I will let you know how it feels. I too have a carbon fetish (hell- my wedding band is solid carbon fiber) and my current saddle is just leather wrapped with no padding and I can ride that just fine- so I figured why not? As mentioned above- all else fails it's just going to turn into wall art in my office.


wall art is more suitable, as it is a lousy paperweight =)


----------



## suprcivic

^ nice.


----------



## dmar836

Looks like a lot of extra resin - like it was dipped after it was sucked. Pretty though. 
Lose that 15lbs so we can hear how it feels. Personally, I think I would rough it up - you'll be slipping all over the place!


----------



## wchane

dmar836 said:


> Looks like a lot of extra resin - like it was dipped after it was sucked. Pretty though.
> Lose that 15lbs so we can hear how it feels. Personally, I think I would rough it up - you'll be slipping all over the place!


my thoughts as well, as they're claimed 100g. compared to the old M2 saddles which were 44g and 55/56g iirc, and current ax's being 80g tops. 

so... i have no reason to think that it would physically disintegrate underneath me, but i guess it's just a mind trick.

as weight is really not a huge issue, and this is a 125g savings over my current arione - i'm going to drop by the upholstry shop i use for my project cars to see if it's feasible to wrap bits of it in alcantara/fake suede like the tune speedneedle saddles. 

we'll see and i'm 5lbs less as of now.


----------



## bumpnzx3

I rode it last night for about 30'ish miles. It was fine for that distance although I doubt I could do more than 45-50 miles w/o starting to get uncomfortable- which the same can be said for my Selle ASPide. I certainly wouldn't ride it w/o a good pair of shorts. There is no flex, and I mean- NO flex. Overall- I like it though. Most of my rides are less than 40 miles of constant saddle time- so this will work for me.


----------



## Andrea138

Anyone tried their water bottle?

Looks like it would drop a bottle pretty fast, but $1.99? (+$12.00 shipping). Might be worth a shot.


----------



## TucsonMTB

I like the looks of the one you found. I suspect it would be just fine. Give it a try and let us know . . . 










Last week, these two bottle cages arrived at my house via USPS. https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220482636926 
They work very well and look nice on my Addict too. 
One is a little tighter than the other with Specialized bottles, so I use it on my seat tube. 
The looser cage on my down tube seems to be in no danger of dropping 
the bottle, but it is easier to withdraw a bottle while moving. 
Pricing was similar, about $25 delivered for the two.


----------



## Sojourneyman

they've also got 5.88 bib shorts. Not made from carbon.


----------



## CaliBuddha

Ive always wanted a carbon saddle w/ o spending $300 + for one. Nice find!


----------



## Mdeth1313

bumpnzx3 said:


> I rode it last night for about 30'ish miles. It was fine for that distance although I doubt I could do more than 45-50 miles w/o starting to get uncomfortable- which the same can be said for my Selle ASPide. I certainly wouldn't ride it w/o a good pair of shorts. There is no flex, and I mean- NO flex. Overall- I like it though. Most of my rides are less than 40 miles of constant saddle time- so this will work for me.



If it works well w/ the shape of your butt and you use a good pair of bibs, it shouldnt matter how long you ride.

I found my carbon saddle bliss 2 yrs ago- I've done back to back rides of 108 and 125 and had no issues.


----------



## mfuchs

Andrea138 said:


> Anyone tried their water bottle?
> 
> Looks like it would drop a bottle pretty fast, but $1.99? (+$12.00 shipping). Might be worth a shot.


I just put 2 of these on my bike. Hold the bottles well and seem to be very sturdy. They weighed 20gr and 21 gr. Got mine for 24.00 w/ free shipping for both.


----------



## wchane

these both probably work better then my tune.de cages. sometimes i need to wrestle the bottles out of those things - already seeking another solution.


----------



## f3rg

I'm looking into getting one of these, too. *wchane*, I actually found your Flickr photos before I found this thread, so it'd be nice to get at least a partial review.

There's another version of this saddle that's been showing up on eBay lately, for about the same price, but listed around 90g (see below). I spend about half of my ride time on my SS road bike standing, so I think just about anything would be comfortable on a typical 30-40mi ride.

You mentioned it has no flex, but what about the strength?


----------



## bumpnzx3

mine is still going strong with no issues. my rides range from 20 miles on up to 50 miles on a regular basis. the padding in my pearl izumi shorts treats me just fine.


----------



## wchane

f3rg said:


> I'm looking into getting one of these, too. *wchane*, I actually found your Flickr photos before I found this thread, so it'd be nice to get at least a partial review.
> 
> There's another version of this saddle that's been showing up on eBay lately, for about the same price, but listed around 90g (see below). I spend about half of my ride time on my SS road bike standing, so I think just about anything would be comfortable on a typical 30-40mi ride.
> 
> You mentioned it has no flex, but what about the strength?


glad you found your way over. however i couldn't tell you about flex and actual strength as mine's still a book shelf ornament. i've seem to have misplaced my hex toolset and have been lazy about swapping over - one of these days. 

i figure it's cheap enough, go for a couple rides and just be aware of what's going on below your bum. last thing you want is a cf splinter.


----------



## jun1662

I am not in favor of a glossy finish, is there a way of removing this clear coat? Seems you'll be all over it when riding. . I am tempted to get one


----------



## TucsonMTB

jun1662 said:


> I am not in favor of a glossy finish, is there a way of removing this clear coat? Seems you'll be all over it when riding. . I am tempted to get one


You could certainly "dull" the slippery finish with fine steel wool to acheive a more matt finish, but be careful not to remove too much of the clear coat. It's not just for appearances. The resin holds the carbon fiber together.


----------



## f3rg

jun1662 said:


> I am not in favor of a glossy finish, is there a way of removing this clear coat? Seems you'll be all over it when riding. . I am tempted to get one


It's possible to sand down the clearcoat, then re-do it in a flat clearcoat.

Over on MTBR.com, Nino has a couple threads about how to do it. You can find links to both of them here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=557156&highlight=remove+logo+carbon


----------



## wchane

f3rg said:


> It's possible to sand down the clearcoat, then re-do it in a flat clearcoat.
> 
> Over on MTBR.com, Nino has a couple threads about how to do it. You can find links to both of them here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=557156&highlight=remove+logo+carbon


i personally do not think that's the brightest thing to do, especially since no one's sure of these saddle's strength to begin with. 

if anything 1) spray a light coat of matte enamel over the saddle. why go through all that hard work to mar up a perfectly decent saddle?

2) as suggested use steel wool or a very fine grit sand paper and wet sand the saddle. do not re-clear/enamel it.


----------



## Dutch77

f3rg said:


>


Is it me or does it look very similar in shape to a SLR?


----------



## wchane

they're all knock offs of something or other...or, only so many ways to lay up a race inspired saddle.


----------



## SinnerDC2

any updates good or bad from these saddles? they sure do look nice and would cut down my current 354 gram saddle.


----------



## spade2you

I've been using a selle italia carbino flow, which has padding, a love channel, and is 125g, although it's not $50. 

I'm interested in hearing how the $50 saddle holds up. There seem to have been a lot of posts regarding folks snapping rails and seat posts lately.


----------

